# Do not go to chapmans in davison for your atv



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Well my experience started out good, but soon went south after purchase. Upon getting my new atv home I discovered the tires were low, battery was dead, no gas, extra bolts laying in the frame, and here is where it gets good the rear brake master cylinder was not hooked up and the brake pedal itself was not attached to the machine! All of this after they told me how great their techincians are. I called and they didn't seem all that worried about it , but did order the parts. I was told the parts would be in in 3 days. When I called to check on my parts after 1 week I was informed that they had not been ordered yet because they did not have enough items for an order , when I asked the service guy about the 3 days he got mad and hung up on me. I called back and talked to the owner and his repsonse was "well you must have sworn at him." not a chance I have done automotive service for 20 years I know that doesn't get you anywhere. I then received my parts which I will install myself since I witnessed the kind of service work they do first hand. I called and asked salesman to check with the owner and see if he would ok heavy duty front springs for my inconvienence. Salesman never called back so I called and he stated the owner would sell them to me for cost. $56.00 each ??? retail is $74.95 a pair. Bottom line is these people do not care about customer service ,are not knowledgable about the products they are selling, they lie, they don't return phone calls etc. buyer beware!!!!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm a polaris tech. The brakes are hooked up at the factory. I've never pulled a new one out of the crate and it didn't have working brakes. They are supposed to be safety checked before you leave with it (BUY THE DEALER) .It should be in your paperwork. (presale check list). If they checked it and the brakes didn't work. were unsafe or any other part on the machine, you need to follow it up. What if you took off on it and smoked a tree cuz it wasn't set up right? That should never happen.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

On a name brand? Factory rep needs to be involved, and might have a stroke. Please contact higher power, this is to dangerous to let slide.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Was this machine new or used? I'm wondering how you wouldn't notice any of this stuff at the store? 

I bought mine at some place in Greenville, can't remember the name... Anyway,, they basically walked me through every inch of the ATV before I loaded it up on the trailer.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> .............
> I bought mine at some place in Greenville, can't remember the name... Anyway,, they basically walked me through every inch of the ATV before I loaded it up on the trailer.


Most likely Nelson's Speed Shop. If you live anywhere near this place it would be worth your time to get a quote from them on a quad, snowmobile, trailer,chainsaw, etc.
If you need to kill some time while waiting for repairs, pretty nice outdoor shop towards town on the east side of the road.

L & O


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

It was new and no I didn't load test the battery or check the tire psi in the showroom. As far as the brake issue it was not visable until I took panel off to install plow.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I`m surprised they are still in business, bought my first new boat from them in 1994, got a good deal, and great service. We went back in 2005 to buy a bigger boat, salesmen were very scarce, after stopping 2 different times to get some info I finally talked to the son and seemed like it was a bother to him to answer our questions and talk to us. We ended up at Jans down on M15, much better folks, but they have since went out of business.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya after my experience I am suprised they are still in business too!


----------



## eyeshavit (Oct 15, 2008)

Saw your post about this on another site. You mentioned you could not get along with your local dealer in addition to Chapman's and that all toy dealers suck. Might have an idea where the problem really is. Chapman's has been in business for forty years, and remember there are two sides to every story.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya your right I am the one that didn't prep the machine properly and it's my fault the brakes weren't hooked up!

Merely trying to keep someone else from having a bad experience.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

by the way its not that I can't get along with my local dealer I just don't care for their sales tactics. (not that it's any of your business)


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Most likely Nelson's Speed Shop. If you live anywhere near this place it would be worth your time to get a quote from them on a quad, snowmobile, trailer,chainsaw, etc.
> If you need to kill some time while waiting for repairs, pretty nice outdoor shop towards town on the east side of the road.
> 
> L & O


Yep, it was Nelsons. Good service, good people,,, and my sales lady was mildly attractive. I had no problem sitting at her desk chatting with her while the porters prepped my ATV.


----------



## 23offshore (Jan 29, 2013)

Two sides to every story !


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought a couple of sleds from Nelson's in 2004 was real happy and got a great deal. Didn't go there this time because they are 3 hours away, but now I wish I would have.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes there is. Unfortunately both sides are the same this time. It wasn't prepped properly and wasn't safe when I took delivery. They were less than eager to make up for it. Period.

By all means feel free to spend your money there.
Hope it works out better for you than me, but if you get the same treatment I did at least you were warned.


----------



## fishon65 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have bought several Polaris machines from chapmans atvs and snowmobiles. I have had nothing but good experiences with them. They did whatever they could to help me when needed. You seem like one of them guys that wouldn't be happy no matter where you bought it.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Wanting the brakes to be attached is asking a lot I know.


----------



## fishon65 (Feb 9, 2008)

Did you take it back to them. I am sure they would of made it right with you. I really don't think they would send a machine out of there with no brakes. They haven't been in business that long by screwing people over. When I bought my machine there the installed the winch and plow for free.


----------



## MICHSTORM (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I am glad you have had good experience with them and hopefully that is the norm, but they did send a machine out with the rear brakes disconnected whether you want to believe it or not its a fact. If you read my original post you will see they sent me the parts.

McDonalds has been around for 60 years so their food must be good for you right


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mich, reading your OP you had an experiance that you felt strong enough about to post and warn folks about, thank you! 

Its not uncommon for any place to be perfect 100% of the time but from your side the story it appears given the chance they failed to meet your expectations and you shared that as well, thank you again!

What I'm upset about is for no apparent reason you decided to drag a very popular and favorite fast food place of mine into this mess and that I will not thank you for! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The closest thing there is to a real slider! :corkysm55


----------

